# In/ky mnt september



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hey peeps!! The Aug MNT was really fun so lets do it again. We can have it here at my house or robs wife was crazy enough to offer to host it again at theirs. Just let me know what works for you all and what we're gunna build.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, looks like the date is the 19th and it will probably be in Indy. Anyone interested?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, so once again Im offering up this talking Boris skull. These things are going for crazy money on Ebay. as long as I have it it will never be at its fullest potential so I would rather trade it off to someone who will make something cool out of it (not resell it for more money). What do you have?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone want to join us? I think me and Turtle are going to make another Shaitsu project but you can bring anything you are trying to get finished and maybe need some help with.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

For all those that didnt make it out we had a great time. Here is the psycho prop I built.



















I used the Hannibel childs mask for it. The kids mask are cheaper and fit the wig heads great.


----------

